# Share Your Green Tomato Recipes



## GB (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a ton of green tomatoes in the garden and would love to so something with them. I was thinking of pickling them, but don't yet have a recipe and would also like so other ideas aside from pickling. The one thing I don't want though is a recipe for fried green tomatoes. I am trying to stay away from fried foods.

So what are some of your favorite recipes?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2005)

GB:  This recipe is a hit with just about everyone.
** 
** 
*Green Tomato Oatmeal Bars*


4 C  Green Tomato, finely chopped
2 C  Brown sugar, divided
2 Tb Lemon Juice
1 tsp Lemon Extract 
3/4 C Butter, softened (1½ sticks)
1 1/2 C Flour
1/2 tsp Baking Soda
1/2 tsp Salt
2 C Oats
1/2 C Walnuts, chopped

Preheat the oven to 375 F


Drain the tomatoes on paper towels for 10 minutes.

In a saucepan, combine the tomatoes with one cup of the brown sugar and the lemon juice. Simmer, uncovered, for about 30 minutes or until thickened.

Remove from the heat, stir in the lemon extract and set aside.

Cream the butter and the remaining brown sugar with an electric mixer.

Sift the flour, baking soda and salt together and add it to the butter/sugar mixture. Mix well.

Stir in the oats and nuts.

Press 2 1/2 cups of the oat mixture into a greased a 13”x9” pan. 

Spread the tomato mixture on top.

Crumble the remaining oat mixture on top of the tomato mixture.

Bake for 30-35 minutes or until golden brown.

Cool and cut into squares.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2005)

Andy that is such an interesting recipe. It is a combination of flavors I never would have thought of. Thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2005)

GREEN TOMATO PIE

 

3 tablespoons flour 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg 
1 1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
3 cups green tomatoes, chopped 
1 tablespoon butter 
3 tablespoon cornstarch 
1 tablespoon vinegar 
2 8-inch prepared pie crusts (top and bottom) 

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. 

In a bowl, mix flour, nutmeg, sugar, cinnamon, and cornstarch. Add tomatoes and vinegar. 

Pour mixture into prepared pie crust, and dot with butter. Cover with top crust and make two to four small slits in center to vent. 

Bake for 20 minutes. Then reduce to 325 degrees F for 40 minutes.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2005)

Yum!!! Thanks Marm


----------



## Constance (Sep 28, 2005)

*Church Relish*

Every fall, for the last 100 yrs, our church has been making homemade apple butter and this relish to sell at their Fall Festival.
This is so good on hotdogs, brats or Polish sausage...great on burgers, too. 

Church Relish

4 cups ground green tomatoes
4 cups cabbage
4 cups onions
12 green peppers
6 red peppers
1 cup canning salt
SYRUP
4 cups sugar
4 cups vinegar
1 tbl celery seed
1 tbl mustard seed
1 tbl tumeric

Cut tomatoes and peppers; sprinkle with salt. Let stand overnight. Rinse and drain. Grind tomatoes, cabbage, onions, green and red peppers each into pan.
Make syrup and boil 3 minutes; add measured mixture to boiling syrup. Cook thoroughly 5-10 minutes. Can hot. 

Here's another one of their vintage recipes:

Sweet Green Tomato Pickles

1/2 peck green tomatoes
1/2 tsp each of ground allspice, cloves, cinnamon, & horseradish
2 large onions, cut up rather fine, or 1 pint pickling onions
1-1/2 lb. brown sugar
6 small red peppers

Slice tomatoes into a jar and sprinkle a little salt over each layer. Let stand 24 hours. Drain off liquor. Put tomatoes in a kettle with above ingredients and cover all with vinegar. Boil slowly until tender, then can. 

Or a tart one...
Jackson Pickles

Take firm, smooth green tomatoes. Sice and sprinkle with salt overnight. In the morning, pour clear water over and drain at once. Be very sure to get all water out so as not to weaken vinegar. Then pack in layers with white mustard seed, plenty of horseradish, cut up fine or ground, and small bits of green pepper, allowing about six to 1 peck of tomatoes. Cover with cold vinegar. Tie cloth over jar.
Will keep without sealing.
(This recipe is from the 20's...please use modern methods and run through a boiling water bath, or store in the refrigerator.)


----------



## bevkile (Sep 28, 2005)

Here is a recipe I ran onto while researching for someone on another board, a year ago. I have never tried it but it might be worth the trouble.

Green Tomato Cake #114992 
Surprizing, my grandmother turned everything that grew in her garden into cakes. 
This is one of her recipes and you will just love it since it will allow you to 
transform your green tomatoes in something else than green ketchup!! The cake by itself 
is not so sweet; the icing makes it just right. 
1 cup sunflower oil 
2 cups sugar 
3 eggs 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 1/4 teaspoons baking soda 
2 cups green tomatoes, seeded and cut into small pieces 
1/2 cup red cherries, strained and cut in halves 
1/2 cup of pie raisins, floured 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 

12 servings 1 cake Change size or US/metric 
Change to: cake US Metric 

1 hour 35 minutes 20 mins prep 

Preheat oven at 350°F. 
Butter a round 8" cake pan or use Pam. 
In a bowl, mix oil, sugar, vanilla and eggs. 
In another bowl, pass through a sieve the flour, the baking power and the baking soda. 
To the flour preparation, add the tomato pieces and the cherries. 
Add the flour preparation to the egg mix, blending well. 
Pour the cake mix into the cake pan and cook for approximately 75 minute. 
Let cool before icing. 
Ice with my Cream Sugar Icing.

THIS ONE ALSO

Green Tomato Bread:
Juliv 
3 eggs 
2 cups sugar 
1 cup vegetable oil 
3 tsp vanilla 
3 cups flour 
1 tsp salt 
1/4 tsp baking powder 
2 tsp cinnamon 
1 tsp cloves 
2 cups finely chopped green tomatoes 
Heat oven to 325°. Beat eggs until fluffy. 
Add sugar, oil, vanilla, salt, baking powder and spices. 
Mix well. Stir in flour. Mix well. 
Fold in tomatoes. 
Bake in 2 greased and floured loaf pans for 
1 hour or until toothpick comes out clean... 
Makes two loaves


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 28, 2005)

Great thread! I've really been looking for green tomato recipes!!! I'll admit I don't really have any of my own to add (sans making salsa with green tomatoes, and using them in chutnies), but I'm going to mooch all of these  (Big thanks!)


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2005)

Green tomatoes in September 

I chopped up a bunch of mine and made a quick pickle with onions, peppers, cukes, cauliflower and carrots.
But GB -- don't completely disregard Fried Green Tomatoes.  You can *oven fry* them, too you know.  Just like you do chicken.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2005)

I am actually only half joking about not wanting fried food. I just knew if I asked for green tomato recipes, the majority would be for fried green tomatoes as that is what everyone thinks of first  

Yeah I am not sure why I still have green tomatoes. They actually have been green on the vine for weeks now, maybe even a month. I had a ton of them that turned red and were delicious, but these just want to stay green for some reason.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 28, 2005)

bevkile said:
			
		

> Let cool before icing.
> Ice with my Cream Sugar Icing.=


 
I tried finding your cream sugar icing recipe with no luck, feel like reposting?


----------



## Constance (Sep 28, 2005)

GB, my plants look all dead and dried up, but I do have some nice green tomatoes on the few that have a little life left in them.
My peppers didn't do worth a darn this year. Just when they were getting ready to pick, we had some awful hot weather combined with a lot of rain. They just blistered and rotted.  
I staggered my rows of tomatoes, and intersperssed the peppers between them. The young man who helped me plant said that he'd heard that tomatoes and peppers do not do well together. I think he may be right. The years I've done this are the years my peppers didn't do well, while the years I've planted the peppers by themselves, I've had a ton. 
Never too old to learn!


----------



## QSis (Sep 28, 2005)

Green Tomato Parmesan!  Just substitute sliced green tomatoes for the eggplant and prepare exactly the same way.  It's SO good!  I make it almost every year.

Lee


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2005)

QSis that sounds fantastic! I think that is what I am going to try


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 28, 2005)

but you can make your fried green tomatoes into a main dish

dust with instant flour, dip in egg, then in corn meal...fry in evoo
serve with a slice of mozzarella or a dusting of parmesian
have sauted mushrooms over a light whole wheat pasta in brodo (broth) and "ensalata tri colore"  endive, radichio, and arugula with a balsamic vinagrette

what a marvellous fall meal


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 28, 2005)

wow, just noticed a couple of us are thinking alike...hmmm


----------



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2005)

GB,

I sometimes stuff ripe tomatoes with a roquefort,mushroom filling, since I too have some green tomatoes, I'm going to try the green ones with the filling and see what happens...I also like to make a fried tomato sandwich with green tomatoes, spreading them with cream cheese,garlic, parsley, basil then topping dipping in egg and then bread crumbs and frying in evoo and a little butter...The stuffed ones will be a first for green tomatoes, hope this works  

kadesma


----------

